# A Dream, For What It Is Worth



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Fitful night, last night. I had a couple of dreams that were loosely related, but the last one was very clear and vivid.

I was on the eastern side of a rural slope, sitting on a four wheeler. Oddly, I have no four wheeler. For whatever reason, there were other people there, walking around. As I noticed smoke trails descending from high, toward the west, someone yelled, "We are being attacked!" I stood on top of the vehicle so as to see over the slope, and saw several nuclear strikes in the distance. Understand, the "distance" was much farther than I should have been able to see. I felt no immediate threat from the strikes, as I understood them as being targeted at the "bread basket" of America, and I am in Alabama.

My dreams are usually not very vivid and colorful, and in the dream, I was realizing that this was not a normal dream because of this. Even from dream distance, the mushroom clouds were vivid fire orange and dust gray, with shimmering at the center of the columns. As I sat back down on the wheeler, I saw more incoming. This time, there were more, and they seemed to strike in the same general places and farther west.

I sat back down, again, and thought about it. It became clear the strikes were at our food supplies from the middle and westward, and that the "enemy" planned on more attacks and invasion.

I can't shake the fact that the dream was so real, while I seemed to be cognizant of the fact that I was dreaming, and knew that I was seeing things that were too far away for me to see yet I was witnessing the events.

The other thing I found odd was that the people who were milling about in the rural area didn't seem to grasp what was happening. I found that very disconcerting.


You may attribute the dream to movies or something, but unless someone can connect el Dorado and McClintock to the dream, it is going to be hard to explain.

For what it's worth.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Man, that's more of a nightmare. I dreamed about plowing my wife in a Hobbit House.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> Man, that's more of a nightmare. I dreamed about plowing my wife in a Hobbit House.


Yeah, my dreams usually involve the Gulf of Mexico; diving and body surfing. This year's body surfing in the gulf have only been in dreams, as the surf has been as flat as a board.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

That's some kind of dream. Hopefully it isn't a premonition.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Arizona Infidel said:


> That's some kind of dream. Hopefully it isn't a premonition.


Me, too. That's why I decided to share it. Almost didn't, as I don't want to be labeled as crazier than usual. Still, what if I am to share it?


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Have you thought about getting a protective suit and radiation detectors yet. Time to check out your long term food supplies maybe. Or better yet watch some good movies about good adult fun with the wife?


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

If we could plot the trajectories of incoming missiles in dreams we might get some idea of who's firing them.
For examp If the Russkis fired them at the USA they'd be coming roughly from the north-










And from Nth Korea they'd come in from the northwest straight over Sarah Palin's house (the orange line along the Alaskan coast is the USA's SAM battery line up there)-









PS- Of course if they were fired from a sub or warship they could come from almost any direction


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

So, Mike's suggestion for prepairing for the apocalypse is to watch porn? :lol:


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Apocalypse means enlightenment, so if you don't know how to do it yet,it wood be a good time.:idea:


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Arizona Infidel said:


> So, Mike's suggestion for prepairing for the apocalypse is to watch porn? :lol:


Sounds like a good plan to me, I'll be right back........:lol:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah, I think I was crazy to share.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Yeah, I think I was crazy to share.


No you were not. It is a very real possibility. Washington even had a similar dream. He saw massive fires (from a nuke?) across the country back then.

George Washington's Visions and Prophecies - Crystalinks

True or not it shows the state the country is in. It's a damn shame.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Dreams are often symbolic in nature, and the symbolism is personal. This makes it kinda hard for others to interpret your dreams, but I'm willing to offer a few suggestions...

I would suggest that the nukes shouldn't be taken literally, but rather as destruction in general. Something is causing a widespread destruction of our ability to grow food.

The 4-wheeler is symbolic of your mobility. Again, I wouldn't take it literally, but see it as a manifestation of your willingness to move if the need arises.

I would interpret your dream as being related to chemtrails.

"They" are pumping thousands of tons of aluminum, barium, strontium, and other chemicals into our atmosphere, for reasons known only to a select few. In areas where these chemtrails are frequent, there have been widespread die-offs of plants. The government has funded research into plants which are resistant to these chemicals, and now own the patents on resistant plants. This is a matter of public record, not some wild theory. Patents have also been awarded for the mechanisms to disperse such agents.

_In 2001, US Congressman Dennis Kucinich introduced H.R. 2977 (107th) Space Preservation Act of 2001 that would have permanently prohibited the basing of weapons in space, listing chemtrails as one of a number of "exotic weapons" that would be banned._ (Wikipedia) To me, this seems to be an admission that they have the technology.

I'm not trying to restart the great chemtrail debate, but it does seem to explain some of the more baffling aspects of your dream.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Arizona Infidel said:


> So, Mike's suggestion for prepairing for the apocalypse is to watch porn? :lol:


If it's a nuclear strike nearby, you won't survive anyway. Might as well die happy. :wink:


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I have one word for you Denton. Melatonin. Wally world sells it. It's $5. In the vitamin isle. Sleep like a baby.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Denton said:


> Yeah, I think I was crazy to share.


You were not.I hope its no premonition either.I have dreams about places I have never been but the places all seem so familiar.thanks for sharing,there is a lot of shit around the world that's happening even at this very second.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Denton said:


> Fitful night, last night. I had a couple of dreams that were loosely related, but the last one was very clear and vivid.


I'm going to give you a few facts you may not have known beforehand

in a nuke attack they won't sent just one nuke to every target but a small handful, to make sure its wiped out (and in the unlikely event one fails to explode)

to Joe blow not been affected, its the "it won't happen to us" syndrome, when it dose actually happen people are more in shock and disbelief (sept 11 was seen as a new movie or a joke the min it happened, even witnesses thought they were dreaming)

you may not have known those things but you do now

its really screwed up dream but its there, and the threat is real...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> its really screwed up dream but its there, and the threat is real...


Roger that.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> Yeah, I think I was crazy to share.


I don't think so.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> I'm going to give you a few facts you may not have known beforehand
> 
> in a nuke attack they won't sent just one nuke to every target but a small handful, to make sure its wiped out (and in the unlikely event one fails to explode)
> 
> ...


Trust me, nukes are something I understand quite well. Better than I wanted to know.

I remember the numbness people felt when 9/11 happened. I didn't understand their slow-witted thinking when that happens. Maybe that is one of my many short-comings; the inability to understand people's slow grasp of reality and reacting properly. I see that as their shortcoming. Milliseconds count.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Denton said:


> Trust me, nukes are something I understand quite well. Better than I wanted to know.
> 
> I remember the numbness people felt when 9/11 happened. I didn't understand their slow-witted thinking when that happens. Maybe that is one of my many short-comings; the inability to understand people's slow grasp of reality and reacting properly. I see that as their shortcoming. Milliseconds count.


oh I believe you, that "shock" actually causes "fight or flight" but something like that even my jaw will hit the ground, but understanding that gives us the ability to snap out of it...

let's say a nuke strike happens here, (oz) and people seen the missiles fly over head (not likely but just for argument) people will focus on the missiles, focus on the explosion, know and understand its happened, but will think this has to be a dream, this can't happen to us... so your understanding of human nature is spot on and I agree that your dream has the reaction of people spot on


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> ..."They" are pumping thousands of tons of aluminum, barium, strontium, and other chemicals into our atmosphere, for reasons known only to a select few. In areas where these chemtrails are frequent, there have been widespread die-offs of plants...


Perhaps they're doing it as an experiment with the future aim of killing off huge tracts of crop-growing areas in enemy countries.
I mean, wouldn't it be terrible if millions of muslims starved to death..


----------

